# Asus bringt TFT mit Sicherheitsglas



## BeachBoy08 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie Tom´s Hardware berichtet erweitert Asus sein Monitor Angebot bald um einen neuen 22 Zöller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Clou an diesem nur 45mm dünnen Modell: An der Front wurde zusätzlich Sicherheitsglas eingefügt. Dieses hat laut Asus eine Stärke von 9 (zum Vergleich: ein Diamant hat die Stärke 10).
Das Sicherheitsglas ist entspiegelt und soll außerdem 98% aller störenden Lichtreflexionen vermeiden.
Dank HDMI-Schnittstelle kann der LS221H auch für Heimkino oder Multimedia benutzt werden.

Laut Asus beträgt der offizielle Verkaufspreis für das LS221H zur Zeit 330€, im PCGH Preisvergleich ist es aber schon ab 276,21€ gelistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist wohl für die etwas wutanfälligen Computernutzer.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ist wohl für die etwas wutanfälligen Computernutzer.


Ja, z.B. für solche ---> Klick mich


----------



## fragapple (8. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch nicht schlecht..
da könnte man den TFT auch in Fabrikhallen oder sogar Outdoor aufstellen
(ja habe ich schon gesehen, dann schön mit plastikfolie zugekleistert.. )


----------



## NGamers (8. Oktober 2008)

Letztens dacht ich mir noch: "Man wär das geil, wenn man den Monitor flach auf den Couchtisch legen könnte (meiner ist nicht viel größer als ein 22" *g*) und dann bei Verwendung einfach "hochfährt"". Wenn das Gerät jetzt noch Wasserdicht wäre, nur her damit *g*


----------



## Jason197666 (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen erstmal

Nette Idee. 
Mich würd als Glaser mal interssieren wie dick die ESG Scheibe ist.
Und ausserdem ist das mit der Stärke ein bisschen zu einfach aus-
gedrückt.

Diamant hat ein eine Oberflächenhärte(Ritzhärte) von 10 Mohs.
"Normales" Glas liegt bei bei 6-7 Mohs.
Die Hohe Zug-und Biegefestigkeit erhält Glas erst bei Thermischen und,-oder
Chemischen Behandlungen.

So genug gefachsimpelt  
Und das am frühen Morgen.


----------



## kuer (8. Oktober 2008)

RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Guten Morgen erstmal
> 
> Nette Idee.
> Mich würd als Glaser mal interssieren wie dick die ESG Scheibe ist.
> ...


 

Schön einen Kolegen hier zu treffen . Schöne Erklärung  Nur Chemischebehandlung hat nicht s mit der Zug oder Biegefestigkeit zu tun . Sie dieht außschließlich der Oberflächenbehandlung (entspiegeln oder beschichten).
Was mich interessieren würde , wie sie die 100%ige planheit herstellen . ESG neigt zum verzerren und ist nie 100% plan . Müste nach der Herstellung geschliffen und poliert werden  Na die werden es schon machen .


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. für solche ---> Klick mich


 
das video scheint ein echter renner zu sein, es gibt sogar verschiedene modifizierte varianten davon, die beste ist wohl die Counterstrike version


----------



## moddingfreaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, das Sicherheitsglas könnte zu sehr spiegeln und beim Spielen blenden, wenn Licht darauf fällt! 

Zum "Angry German Kid" : Zwar ein alter Hut aber Tobias Weigel ist doch immer wieder komisch!


----------



## Jason197666 (8. Oktober 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Schön einen Kolegen hier zu treffen . Schöne Erklärung  Nur Chemischebehandlung hat nicht s mit der Zug oder Biegefestigkeit zu tun . Sie dieht außschließlich der Oberflächenbehandlung (entspiegeln oder beschichten).
> Was mich interessieren würde , wie sie die 100%ige planheit herstellen . ESG neigt zum verzerren und ist nie 100% plan . Müste nach der Herstellung geschliffen und poliert werden  Na die werden es schon machen .



Hi Kollege
Ich glaub nicht das man Vorgespanntes Glas plan bekommt. Aber die Abmessungen der Scheibe sind ja nicht so groß. Ich denk nicht dass das auffällt. Bei ner 3m x 3m ESG sieht das schon anders aus.

Aber ich hab mal bei N24 ne Reportage über Cockpit Scheiben gesehen.
Ich glaub Saint-Gobain hat das was vorgestellt.
Und zwar werden die Cockpitscheiben in ein Chemisches Bad getaucht. Die Zusammensetzung der Chemikalie ist.. na klar.. geheim. Wie auch immer.
Auf jeden Fall haben die mit einer Überdimensionalen Kartoffelkanone Tote Truthähne auf die Scheiben geschossen. Damit haben die die Aufprall- geschwindigkeit simuliert. muahha... sah nice aus. Naja ohne diese Chemische behandlung ist die ESG zerbröselt. Mit Behandlung aber nicht. 
Ist ja klar, wenn ein 5 kilo Vogel mit ca.900 Km/h aufprallt geht die Lutzi ab.

Haben wir eig. noch mehr Glaser hier im Forum??

Gr33tz Rapho


----------



## Jason197666 (8. Oktober 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Sicherheitsglas könnte zu sehr spiegeln und beim Spielen blenden, wenn Licht darauf fällt!
> 
> Zum "Angry German Kid" : Zwar ein alter Hut aber Tobias Weigel ist doch immer wieder komisch!




Deshalb kann man ja auch Glas auf verschiedenen Wegen "entspiegeln". Ähhmmmm.... wie war das doch gleich.... ajo!
Mit Interferenzschichten. Mittels Tauchverfahren wird ne Edelmetalllegierung aufgetragen. Fragt mich aber nicht welche xD. Damit lässt sich der Reflexionsgrad um 
bis zu 1/10 reduzieren.

Feinmattierung kennt ihr bestimmt von euren TFT´s. Ist auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## TMX (8. Oktober 2008)

Wär mal interresant zu wissen, wie viel der Monitor, im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" wiegt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Oktober 2008)

RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Und ausserdem ist das mit der Stärke ein bisschen zu einfach ausgedrückt.


Tut mir leid, genauer ging es nicht.
Ich kann ja auch nur das übernehmen, was auf Tom´s Hardware stand...



			
				moddingfreaX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das Sicherheitsglas könnte zu sehr spiegeln und beim Spielen blenden, wenn Licht darauf fällt!


Das Sicherheitsglas wird vorher entspiegelt, Reflexionen sollten daher kein Problem sein...


----------



## rabensang (8. Oktober 2008)

Wird wahrschinlich fürs neue Counterstrike, welches man mit echten Waffen spielt, entwickelt.

Brauch kein Mensch....


----------



## Pussyranger (12. Oktober 2008)

Den könnte ich gut gebrauchen, schließlich ist mein "alter" gnr mittlerweile von den ganzen Lan-Partys ganz zerkratzt auf dem Display und hat einen 2x2mm großen weißen Pixelfehler


----------



## Bateman666 (12. Oktober 2008)

moin moin hier ist noch ein Glaser 
Denke nicht das es bei so einer kleinen Scheibe auffällt das sie nicht 100% plan ist.Zum entspiegeln denke ich das fein mattiert sein wird (Bilderglas/Refloglas).

ein gruß an die Glaser hier


----------



## Schm1ddi (12. Oktober 2008)

RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Hi Kollege
> Ich glaub nicht das man Vorgespanntes Glas plan bekommt. Aber die Abmessungen der Scheibe sind ja nicht so groß. Ich denk nicht dass das auffällt. Bei ner 3m x 3m ESG sieht das schon anders aus.
> 
> Aber ich hab mal bei N24 ne Reportage über Cockpit Scheiben gesehen.
> ...


 

Das nicht, aber Glasreiniger aka Glas/Gebäudereiniger

Mfg Schm1ddi

ps: ich hasse die Fenster wo eine Anti_Splitter_Folie vorhanden ist (meist zu finden bei den Englischen Kaseren).
Hab vor ungefähr ne Woche nen Beitrag von Galieo gesehen, ging um das gleiche Prinzip wie oben erwähnt nur für Frontscheiben für Fahrzeuge.
Ich schätze, da wird sich das Glas auch beschissen reinigen lassen!
Wie das mit der Kratzfestigkeit wahr weiss ich nicht mehr, ich weiss nur, bei den Englischen Kasernen sah das meist recht angegriffen aus, ja teilweise wie "Milch"-Glas.

Mfg Schm1ddi

ps: das Ihr mir ja mehr Glas (in welcher Form auch immer) herstellt, das sichert mein Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Cola_Colin (13. Oktober 2008)

das wäre doch mal was, wenn man den monitor gefahrlos reinigen kann...
von jedem noch so penetranten dreck.


----------



## killer89 (13. Oktober 2008)

TMX schrieb:


> Wär mal interresant zu wissen, wie viel der Monitor, im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" wiegt.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, schließlich soll der ja noch LAN-tauglich bleiben 



rabensang schrieb:


> Wird wahrschinlich fürs neue Counterstrike, welches man mit echten Waffen spielt, entwickelt.
> 
> *Brauch kein Mensch*....


Sag das nicht zu laut, denn den kann man bestimmt sehr leicht und



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> gefahrlos reinigen, von jedem noch so penetranten dreck.


 



Pussyranger schrieb:


> Den könnte ich gut gebrauchen, schließlich ist mein "alter" gnr mittlerweile von den ganzen Lan-Partys ganz zerkratzt auf dem Display und hat einen 2x2mm großen weißen Pixelfehler


Jap, ein bekanntes Problem... mal einmal irgendwo hängen geblieben und schon isn Kratzer drin... und man muss immer so verdammt vorsichtig sein... oO das würde ja wohl etwas abnehmen 

MfG


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, schließlich soll der ja noch LAN-tauglich bleiben




Laut Tom´s Hardware wiegt er stolze 7 Kilogramm.


----------



## AMDSempron (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ich find das sinnlos. Für LAN Parties sicherlich ne Idee, aber dafür könnte man auch einfach den alten CRT ausbuddeln, der hat ne 1-1,5cm dicke Glasschicht. Ich selber habe nur CRTs weil ich die Vorteile so schätze (Bildwiederholrate, kein Problem mit nativer Auflösung, etc.) 
Sollte man nur nicht fallenlassen


----------



## killer89 (14. Oktober 2008)

Also n CRT für LANs? Nee, lass mal, da schlepp ich doch lieber den 7kg leichten Monitor mit Sicherheitsglas. Auf LANs ist der Platz doch meistens eh knapp und dann sonen Klotz? No way  Bildwiederholrate ist auch nich so wichtig, LCDs sind flimmerfrei, gut native Auflösung ist ein Punkt, aber viele LCDs interpolieren ganz gut mittlerweile.

MfG


----------



## AMDSempron (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man CRTs betreibt und dann die Wiederholrate auf 60Hz stehen lässt dann ist man selber schuld wenn es flimmert 

Und ich habe Dualmonitoring mit 2 CRTs und nehme die auch beide immer mit zur LAN. Deren Gewicht kratzt mich nicht, immerhin is allein mein PC in seinem Case auch schon 25KG schwer. Und Bildwiederholrate is mir wichtig, ich hasse schlierende Spiele und bekomme da eine mittelschwere Krise. Ja ich kenn das, ich hatte früher einen TFT. Der steht jetzt bei den Eltern eben genau wegen den Schlieren beim Zocken. 

Und ja, bei LANs ist Platz knapp aber ich hab keinen TFT und damit müssen die anderen halt klarkommen oder legen zusammen und kaufen mir einen


----------



## killer89 (14. Oktober 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Wenn man CRTs betreibt und dann die Wiederholrate auf 60Hz stehen lässt dann ist man selber schuld wenn es flimmert


hab ich ja nich gesagt, dass der auf 60Hz stehen soll, ich meinte nur, dass LCDs bauartbedingt flimmerfrei sind 


AMDSempron schrieb:


> Und ich habe Dualmonitoring mit 2 CRTs und nehme die auch beide immer mit zur LAN. Deren Gewicht kratzt mich nicht, immerhin is allein mein PC in seinem Case auch schon 25KG schwer. Und Bildwiederholrate is mir wichtig, ich hasse schlierende Spiele und bekomme da eine mittelschwere Krise. Ja ich kenn das, ich hatte früher einen TFT. Der steht jetzt bei den Eltern eben genau wegen den Schlieren beim Zocken.


Mit nem LCD hätteste aber nur nen schweren Tower und nicht zwei schwere Monitore noch zusätzlich, vor allem mit mehreren zur LAN zu fahren ist mit CRTs ne Qual, man bekommt ja nix mehr ins Auto, es sei denn man hat nen Van... oder man fährt alleine.
Zu den Schlieren: Es liegt nicht nur an der Bildwiederholfrequenz... es liegt an der Reaktionszeit und auch am subjektiven Empfinden des Nutzers, ich z.B. seh keine Schlieren bei meinem 8ms Bildschirm.


AMDSempron schrieb:


> Und ja, bei LANs ist Platz knapp aber ich hab keinen TFT und damit müssen die anderen halt klarkommen oder legen zusammen und kaufen mir einen


Das is ja wohl ne scheiß Einstellung... mich und andere kotzen diese Leute einfach nur an, die sonen fetten CRT anschleppen müssen und man dann keinen Platz mehr hat um sich da hinzusetzen, weil da son, sorry Idiot mit nem fetten CRT sitzen muss... . Schön, haben nicht alle Leute so viel Geld sich "mal eben" nen vernünftigen TFT zu kaufen, aber wenn man was will, dann bekommt mans auch irgendwann. 
Da spar ich doch lieber als andere Leute mit meinem Totschläger-Monitor zu belästigen. 
Zeitungen verteilen, Rasen mähen, Laub harken etc. bringen genug Geld mit der Zeit um sich n vernünftigen TFT zu leisten.

MfG


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Mit den CRT´s geb ich dir Recht. Ich bin zwar nicht so oft auf einer LAN, aber ich hab selber noch einen 19" CRT von Peacock. 
Wenn ich mir den so ansehe dann schwitz ich jetzt schon
Aber auf einer LAN ist der am falschen Platz, da hast du vollkommen Recht.

Aber wir werden schon wieder Off-Topic, Jungs.


----------



## killer89 (14. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, also BTT: mit 7kg inkl Sicherheitsglas ist das Ding doch noch leicht, wenn man bedenkt, was manch ein anderer TFT wiegt...

MfG


----------



## CHICOLORES (14. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub zu weihnachten hin sollte das geld dafür zusammen sein 

mein alter 19"er musste meinem Notebook weichen, hat die auflösung ned derpackt =(


----------



## AMDSempron (14. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> hab ich ja nich gesagt, dass der auf 60Hz stehen soll, ich meinte nur, dass LCDs bauartbedingt flimmerfrei sind
> 
> Mit nem LCD hätteste aber nur nen schweren Tower und nicht zwei schwere Monitore noch zusätzlich, vor allem mit mehreren zur LAN zu fahren ist mit CRTs ne Qual, man bekommt ja nix mehr ins Auto, es sei denn man hat nen Van... oder man fährt alleine.
> Zu den Schlieren: Es liegt nicht nur an der Bildwiederholfrequenz... es liegt an der Reaktionszeit und auch am subjektiven Empfinden des Nutzers, ich z.B. seh keine Schlieren bei meinem 8ms Bildschirm.


Ich weiß, aber ich sehe das halt anders. Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht grade den besten TFT hatte, allerdings kein Geld


killer89 schrieb:


> Das is ja wohl ne scheiß Einstellung... mich und andere kotzen diese Leute einfach nur an, die sonen fetten CRT anschleppen müssen und man dann keinen Platz mehr hat um sich da hinzusetzen, weil da son, sorry Idiot mit nem fetten CRT sitzen muss... . Schön, haben nicht alle Leute so viel Geld sich "mal eben" nen vernünftigen TFT zu kaufen, aber wenn man was will, dann bekommt mans auch irgendwann.
> Da spar ich doch lieber als andere Leute mit meinem Totschläger-Monitor zu belästigen.
> Zeitungen verteilen, Rasen mähen, Laub harken etc. bringen genug Geld mit der Zeit um sich n vernünftigen TFT zu leisten.
> 
> MfG


So was mache ich, damit habe ich mir kürzlich einen neuen PC gegönnt, habe von 9800 Pro und XP 2500+@2,4GHz auf Opteron 144 @ 2,6GHz und 8800GTS geupgradet. Da ist kein Geld mehr für nen TFT der ja auch noch locker 200€ kostet wenn es noname ist und erst ab 300€ gute Qualitäten zu haben sind. (geschätzt, ich hab nich die neuesten Preise im Kopf, kam aber bor nich allzu langer Zeit hin)
Außerdem hatte ich noch nie Platzprobleme mit CRTs, ich frag mich in welchen Kellern ihr LANs veranstaltet 

nun ja, musste das noch loswerden, aber ZZT


----------



## killer89 (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Keller sind groß, nur die Tische sind zu klein XD, n bissl bequem haben wollns ja alle 

und preislich naja... also für das Gebotene find ich den hier vorgestellten ASUS auch noch recht ansprechend 

MfG


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Indeed

Zumal der ja auch ziemlich stylisch wirkt, was natürlich Geschmackssache ist. 
Was den Preis angeht sag ich mal das mal so: Wenn man schon so ein nettes Gimmick 
dabei bekommt und dazu noch einen Top-Marken TFT dann gehen die ~280€ schon in 
Ordnung. Für einen "richtig guten 22" TFT" zahlt man auch nicht weniger, siehe die von EIZO usw.


----------



## Janny (14. Oktober 2008)

für Lan´s aufjedenfall genial, aber das Design find ich nicht so toll..


----------

